# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  New frog

## SanderB

I have a new frog (Xenopus laevis), a female wild type.

----------


## clownonfire

Congratulations!

Eric

----------


## Amy

Congrats on your addition!!

----------


## Terry

Very cool! These frogs are great (like Tony the Tiger and sugar frosted flakes)  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## TommyBoi

Hey congrats on your new addition!! Did u get her at a store/pet shop, or from a pnd, etc?  Looks like she has some nice pigmentation/patterns ;o)

----------


## SanderB

> Hey congrats on your new addition!! Did u get her at a store/pet shop, or from a pnd, etc?  Looks like she has some nice pigmentation/patterns ;o)


Don´t really like her pigmentation, she is quit pale.
I got her from somebody who wanted to get rid of her because she was eating his fish.
So it was more a trade: 20 euro + clawed frog for a lot of walking sticks (PSG 5, 9, 173, 270)

----------


## Jen

she may be on the pale side, but she has a lovely pattern which may give you some nicely pigmented babies!

I personally think she is lovely!

----------


## TommyBoi

> she may be on the pale side, but she has a lovely pattern which may give you some nicely pigmented babies!
> 
> I personally think she is lovely!


I TOTALLY agree!!!

----------

